# Victory Garden and Brown Thumb! (more pics 6-20)



## kathrynn (Jun 11, 2013)

Okay...for years I have had a brown thumb...guess not anymore!  Here are some updates on the garden at the house.  I Hate Nut grass...again!  I hate nut grass!













6-10 garden.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 11, 2013






Had to "amputate" some of the leaves on the 'maters. Getting too heavy













6-10 garden 2.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 11, 2013






Maters are getting pretty













6-10 garden 3.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 11, 2013






My onions are looking great....don't look at the weeds













6-10 garden 4.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 11, 2013






More pretty babies













6-10 garden 5.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 11, 2013






Here are some of the "squish" from the Blob













6-10 garden 6.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 11, 2013






Have 4 mater plants













6-10 garden 7.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 11, 2013






This cuke plant is like an octopus!













6-10 garden 8.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 11, 2013













something is eating on my cabbages.













6-10 garden 9.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 11, 2013






Have been using seven dust...unless someone has a better idea













6-10 garden 10.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 11, 2013






One of the Bell pepper plants













6-10 garden 11.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 11, 2013






The Anaheim pepper













6-10 garden 12.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 11, 2013






corn is coming along













6-10 garden 13.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 11, 2013






The BLOB....or the yellow squash plant













6-10 garden 14.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 11, 2013






gotta get the grass out of here..with the pole beans













6-10 garden 15.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 11, 2013






More peppers













6-10 garden 16.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 11, 2013






the baby cukes from the Octo-Mom

Thanks for looking at my "growin"

Kat


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 11, 2013)

Kat try some Permethrin instead of sevin dust.

Everything is looking Great!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 11, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Kat try some Permethrin instead of sevin dust.
> 
> Everything is looking Great!


Hadnt thought about that!  I think the Sevin has slowed them down....but I will go and get some.  Thanks Dave!

Kat


----------



## chef willie (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow....can't believe how big your stuff is already. Must be the 'bama heat & humidity? My 'maters & peppers are just getting flowers now. I hear ya on the garden takeover...decided to put up a trellis this year for the Boston pickling cukes. Will see how that goes....they seem so small now though













TRELLIS.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Jun 11, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 11, 2013)

Lynn (hubby) told me to never plant squash or cukes again. (he hates them...except for pickles)

The squash pant is almost as tall as I am!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have got to figure out a way to "make" the cukes grow up instead of being the "plant" that takes over the back yard!  Does that netting work well?

Kat


----------



## jp61 (Jun 11, 2013)

Kat, your garden is coming along nicely!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 11, 2013)

JP61 said:


> Kat, your garden is coming along nicely!


Thanks....I am having a blast...except for that dang nut grass.  Love playing in the dirt.

Kat


----------



## chef willie (Jun 11, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Lynn (hubby) told me to never plant squash or cukes again. (he hates them...except for pickles)
> 
> The squash pant is almost as tall as I am!
> 
> ...


First time using it for cukes. 'Supposed' to work fine once you get the vines started on it. I use a similar thing for snap peas and they climb great. Cukes and squash are pretty much the same...trailing vines that can be trained to go up. The fruits hang for easy picking and less back strain bending over


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 11, 2013)

Cool....I saw some like that at Walmart the other day! Thanks for the idea too!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 11, 2013)

Did you read the Sevin label/instructions??

The wife (who has a horticulture degree) sez use sevin .and give it some time..

Dont harvest any veggies that have been sevined for at least one week..

          Craig


----------



## disco (Jun 11, 2013)

I am really jealous! Like Chef Willie, my tomatoes and peppers just have flowers. Looking good!

Disco


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 11, 2013)

Disco said:


> I am really jealous! Like Chef Willie, my tomatoes and peppers just have flowers. Looking good!
> 
> Disco


Thank you Disco.  The Garden is huge...and again...Hate the dang nut grass (nut sedge)!


fpnmf said:


> Did you read the Sevin label/instructions??
> 
> The wife (who has a horticulture degree) sez use sevin .and give it some time..
> 
> ...


I did...and remember my Grandparents using it years ago.  AND nothing else.  Thanks Craig!

Kat


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 18, 2013)

Here are some things that I harvested the last 2 days.  Some turned into dinner tonight too.













6-18 dinner 4.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 18, 2013






The 2 huge cukes had been hiding from me.  Those are really too big.  But got 3 cukes, a nice bell pepper and the maters on Sunday.













6-18 dinner.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 18, 2013






This was from tonight.  Got out and put netting up for the pole beans...and Lynn said it looks like spider webs out there.  Too dark for a pic of that but I will take some tomorrow.  Got 8 better cukes....4 jalaps..pulled on onion early...stepped on it...oops.....4 squash...and 4 anaheim peppers.

Not bad for a day!  Here is dinner from tonight.













6-18 dinner 6.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 18, 2013






I made "Garden Fried Rice"!  Used my last package of Pops Breakfast sausage...some of the onion..some of the squash...some fresh broccoli...some kale/chickory/red cabbage/shredded brussle sprout veggie blend too.  Was yummers....and a bit on the "healthy side".













6-18 dinner 5.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 18, 2013






As usual with my herd...I made a BIG a$$ pan of it too!

Thanks for looking!

Kat


----------



## disco (Jun 18, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Here are some things that I harvested the last 2 days.  Some turned into dinner tonight too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks so good. We are waiting for our first patio tomato. Our cucumbers are inches high and peppers are a long way away. While I am jealous, I am also impressed with your results. Enjoy your garden.

Disco


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jun 19, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Lynn (hubby) told me to never plant squash or cukes again. (he hates them...except for pickles)
> 
> The squash plant is almost as tall as I am!
> 
> ...


T posts and a section of field fence or string some wire between the posts and make a "fence".


----------



## disco (Jun 19, 2013)

aeroforce100 said:


> T posts and a section of field fence or string some wire between the posts and make a "fence".


Also, I have started growing bush variety cucumbers. They are cucumbers that grow in a bush form that stay compact and don't need staking. This year I have planted "Bush Pickle".

Disco


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 19, 2013)

Disco said:


> aeroforce100 said:
> 
> 
> > T posts and a section of field fence or string some wire between the posts and make a "fence".
> ...


Welllllll.....with the Blob (squash plant) and the Creature (the cuke plants)....probably going to do the bush ones next year.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It's getting to the point that I cant walk in there with out fear of stepping on something.

Kat


----------



## boykjo (Jun 19, 2013)

Looking good Kat.............


----------



## michael ark (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks like aphids getting to it. Look on bottem of the leafs. They can be smashed and run off they don't like the way their dead smell. You can also make a spray 3parts water 1 part dishsoap. Looks great kat!


----------



## frosty (Jun 19, 2013)

Kat, grat work!!!

You got me beat on the pepper plants!  Mine are still small. 

My little tomato patch is doing OK, so I cannot complain.  The home boss
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 is eyeballing the tomatoes when I come in the back door every evening.   They don't last long.


----------



## stripernut (Jun 19, 2013)

Kat,

It's too late in the year in AL for cabbage to make. I wouldn't waste any time on these except to pull them up and toss them on the compost pile. It's getting too hot, and the critters will continue to snack on them. You can continue to baby them, but in the end you still won't have cabbage. To make cabbage in AL, you need to plant in August or September - by April you will have some nice heads. Same goes for all cole crops, e.g., broccoli, cauliflower, brussels sprouts, etc. The rest of your garden looks great!

Best,

Wes


----------



## foamheart (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow just found this.

The bush cucumbers I didn't like for pickles. If you want to go up, get some hog wire cut it and roll it into a cylinder and hog ring 'em together, pointy ends in the ground for stability. But I never plant on the rows on the sides of the runners. Let 'em go and be happy, FREEDOM! LOL 

Any of you tried the oriental variety of cucumbers? Some call them seedless, some call the Chinese, but I think the seeds we did were just oriental. I'll have to check the seed inventory in the freezer in the garage. No peeling required, very juicy, tender, and so crisp they will actually snap. If you ever get a chance, they get 5 stars from the Foamheart homestead. Mom liked 'em so much had to plant 'em ever year afterward.

I kinda miss this years garden, time slipped away from me, its as good an excuse as any. Actually I was just too dang lazy to get out in the summer heat this year.

Nice veggies Kat, Nothing better than a homegrown BLT!

BTW those hog wire cages work great for everything, reusable, definitely sturdy. Handy as pockets on a shirt.

We do cabbage, broccoli, greens (why mustard of course), cauliflower and strawberries in our winter garden, that Rio Verde cabbage it OMG unbelievably huge and tasty.


----------



## stripernut (Jun 19, 2013)

photo.jpg



__ stripernut
__ Jun 19, 2013






Hard to tell here, but the bamboo trellis has concrete wire strapped to it for the cucumbers to run on. My garden is late this year, so it's way behind yours Kat!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 19, 2013)

stripernut said:


> photo.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks cool!  I was afraid mine was late.  And I am a bull-headed Southern Girl...so I tried the cabbages.  It's a variety that supposedly is heat resistant too.  We shall see.  BUT....I am going to plant fall things too.  Want some late greens and such.

Kat


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks great, but like a few others, my peppers and tomatoes are just starting to bloom. One of the pitfalls of living at such a high altitude and can't plant til mid June!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 20, 2013)

michael ark said:


> Looks like aphids getting to it. Look on bottem of the leafs. They can be smashed and run off they don't like the way their dead smell. You can also make a spray 3parts water 1 part dishsoap. Looks great kat!


Thanks Dear!  going to try that! Not as toxic

Kat


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 20, 2013)

Updated pics from the Growing's on at the Victory Garden! 













DSCN4489.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 20, 2013






Cabbages have nice heads













DSCN4479.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 20, 2013






the Blob....the squash plant













DSCN4480.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 20, 2013






Lynn's Spider Webs...netting for the beans













DSCN4481.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 20, 2013






the wilderness and the onions













DSCN4482.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 20, 2013






some of the maters













DSCN4483.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 20, 2013






these are turning













DSCN4484.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 20, 2013






more maters













DSCN4485.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 20, 2013


















DSCN4486.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 20, 2013






corn and grass...nut grass













DSCN4487.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 20, 2013


















DSCN4488.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 20, 2013






Bell peppers

Thanks for looking!

Kat


----------



## jaybone (Jun 21, 2013)

You're garden looks wonderful!  You're doing a great job!

The Alabama Master Gardener website may be a good source of information on your Nut Grass and Cabbage bug issues.

Do you know what type of insect is attacking your cabbage?
Sometimes going out at night with a flashlight is a good way to see what's actively munching on your stuff.
If it's cabbage worms you should be able to see them in daylight.
Usually under the leaves.

I've used bacillus thurengensis (not sure if spelling is accurate) for cabbage worms.
Mother Earth News is a good source of organic insect control.
Those pretty little white butterflies fluttering through the garden during the day lay cabbage worm eggs.

Enjoy your gardening adventures!

Jay


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 26, 2013)

JayBone said:


> You're garden looks wonderful! You're doing a great job!
> 
> The Alabama Master Gardener website may be a good source of information on your Nut Grass and Cabbage bug issues.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jay...I haven't seen any actual "buggies"....I have seen some castings from them...but no bugs or critters.  The sevin seems to have worked so far...and the heads of the cabbages are growing nice and tight. Have gotten a few issues of Mother Earth before...great mag...btw.

I am having fun.  Planning on doing a bunch of green bean canning on my vacation this next week.

Kat


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 26, 2013)

A customer at the Quilt Shop surprised me today with about 4/5 pounds of Shelly Pinto beans from our favorite local Farmer's Market.  Shelled them this afternoon...washed..blanched and now they are ready to be vac bagged and into the freezer they go.













Shelly Pintos.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 26, 2013






Kat


----------



## foamheart (Jun 26, 2013)

All those fresh pintos and not a single snap in the bunch, oh my! Kat to start making bacon soon......

You can freeze beans? All of my attempts went bad, only way I could put up beans was canned or dried. I still have big bags of pink eye'd purple hulls in the freezer that are no good but I just can't make myself throw 'em all out.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 27, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> All those fresh pintos and not a single snap in the bunch, oh my! Kat to start making bacon soon......
> 
> You can freeze beans? All of my attempts went bad, only way I could put up beans was canned or dried. I still have big bags of pink eye'd purple hulls in the freezer that are no good but I just can't make myself throw 'em all out.


The hulls were too dry to snap. Would have loved to have some green in there.  Yes...you can freeze them.  Blanch for 3-5 minutes...ice bath them...then load them up in vac bags.  Love the Purple hulls...freeze them every year!  YES.....home done bacon and more sausage are on my list for this summer too.

Kat


----------



## smokeamotive (Jun 27, 2013)

Kat, the garden is lookin good! I know what you mean about the nut grass, Its been a bane for me for years. I dig it, I spray it , and it keeps coming back. Do you mulch your garden? I use grass clippings in mine to help control the weeds and help keep the moisture in. As far as vining crops....I use hog fencing, though it might be a bit much for your garden. my sections are 4 ft high and @ 14 ft long. Plant the seed along the length with soaker hose at the base for watering. This works quite well for me with all vining plants, ie cukes, cantelope, pole beans and squash. but even with squash they can still be a bit unruley as they are just such massive plants.  It also makes for easier picking and helps with those pesky hide and seek cukes, though a few still get past me. It also keeps the cukes an even color (no white patches on the bottom) and keeps some of the critters out of them. I used to have probems with rabbits,sqirrels and chipmunks chewing on them on the ground and some litttle bugs that would bore into the cukes and melons. This was eliminated by putting them up on a fence. I would post some pics but.......with as wet of a spring that we had this year I wasn;t able to get it in this year. Which was the opposite of last year, got the garden in early and so hot and dry it all burned up!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 27, 2013)

Smokeamotive said:


> Kat, the garden is lookin good! I know what you mean about the nut grass, Its been a bane for me for years. I dig it, I spray it , and it keeps coming back. Do you mulch your garden? I use grass clippings in mine to help control the weeds and help keep the moisture in. As far as vining crops....I use hog fencing, though it might be a bit much for your garden. my sections are 4 ft high and @ 14 ft long. Plant the seed along the length with soaker hose at the base for watering. This works quite well for me with all vining plants, ie cukes, cantelope, pole beans and squash. but even with squash they can still be a bit unruley as they are just such massive plants. It also makes for easier picking and helps with those pesky hide and seek cukes, though a few still get past me. It also keeps the cukes an even color (no white patches on the bottom) and keeps some of the critters out of them. I used to have probems with rabbits,sqirrels and chipmunks chewing on them on the ground and some litttle bugs that would bore into the cukes and melons. This was eliminated by putting them up on a fence. I would post some pics but.......with as wet of a spring that we had this year I wasn;t able to get it in this year. Which was the opposite of last year, got the garden in early and so hot and dry it all burned up!


thank you!  This is my first really big garden...and we didn't do any thing this year to the soil. I am amazed everyday how much things are growing.  This is an experiment for sure.  The dirt was from a "flume" that the city dug between our house and the neighbors.  I am learning what I need to do next year for sure!

Kat


----------

